# Whats best



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Racheal what do you think is the best approach for women when dieting? carb cycling, timed carbs, keto style, balanced diet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

PScarb said:


> Racheal what do you think is the best approach for women when dieting? carb cycling, timed carbs, keto style, balanced diet?


good question

i dont really think there is a ''best'' way as such but different people defiantly respond to different diets. i have tried loads and each have worked in there own way. but over the last two year i have found hands down that starting with a moderate carb moderate protein and low fat diet then reducing the carbs to keep the weight loss going. then eventually changing it to a keto diet for the last 8-10 weeks works incredible for me. however i have found that keto diet using just oils, udo's and mac nut oil works better than including hard fats like nuts. however the hard part comes when trying to fill out because your body has been straved of carbs mine seemed to reject them. but for fat loss it works best for me. reduced cravings, no real hunger and very fast weight loss.

i do beleive any one just wanting to drop a couple of pound can easy do it by just having a balanced diet.

what diets have worked best for others? and which really havent?

xx


----------

